# Vermont Wineries..



## FentonCellars (Jun 20, 2007)

Here is a general list of wineries in the New England area... mostly Vermont. My wife and I make a habit to drive our Miata to a winery and have a glass to taste test... then of course buy too much, then drive to the next... 

This is more fun with a GPS unit and during fall with all the leaves changing. 

Enjoy!


----------

